# Chains



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am looking for a source for Chain like what is across the hand rails of say, SD -45 or 40-2s 

Also across hand rails for Aristo Cabeese. 

What are you guys using? 

JJ


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I use cheap necklace material from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I also buy cheap jewelry/necklaces: there is a good variety of sized links available. However I do get my wife to purchase it as it saves sly looks and grins from sales staff.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I found some chain at a local craft store, with the dollhouse supplys.
Michaels crafts, Joanne Fabrics and Hobby Lobby would probably carry it,
or something similar..
I just googled the product number on the package I have, and its an ozark miniatures part:

OM-16-5B Brass chain (Blackened) 5ft $7.00.

Ozark miniatures does not have that specific number listed on their page, but they do have chain..one of them is probably the chain I have, although I cant tell which one:

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com
type in "chain" in the search window..

Its slightly large for "scale" in 1/29 scale, but it looks fine to me.
It's 12 links per inch, which scales out to one link being 2.4" long in 1/29 scale..
a bit large, but it works for me:










Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

An excellent source for chain is costume jewelry, you can find a wide variety of shapes and sizes. I'd search for an online discount jewelry supply house. Get bulk without the findings(clasps, links and tabs, ...etc).
John


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hobby Lobby or craft stores is where I get mine ....


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Even the craft section at WalMart has some great bargains o chain.....


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Fr.Fred said:


> Even the craft section at WalMart has some great bargains o chain.....


Last time I was at Wal-Mart I was surprised at their craft section. They had craft sticks that worked well for making a wood plank flooring. A little India ink/rubbing alcohol solution for weathering and all worked out.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ.... Hobby Bench at 43rd Ave and Bell has a nice selection of chain... It's located in a display case next to the front registers...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Try S. Axelrod. Minimum order is $100 and you have to have a reseller's license to order wholesale. The chain comes on big spools. Many styles, sizes, and finishes. Great old-time company:

http://axelrodco.com/products/category/chain-footage/

cat


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Micro-Mark also has chain in appropriate sizes.


----------

